# Is this bloat?



## ZeeMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Lamasi which has been swelling up.
At first I thought I was eggs but lately its been worrying me.

I searched thru some previous posts... I think it might be bloat
It is isolated in a deli cup for now... where it doesn't really move.
I am hoping it is not bloat and she? might pass some eggs.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Zee


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

that sure doesnt look too good. 

I would also say that it is bloat, although more experienced members should be along shortly to chime in..


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

That definately looks like bloat.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I agree. At least there is soemthing wrong, but bloat would be my guess


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ZeeMan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a Lamasi which has been swelling up.
> At first I thought I was eggs but lately its been worrying me.
> ...


Keep in mind that bloat is a symptom and not a disease in and of itself, so by having bloat of that level it hs something significant going wrong.... 

Ed


----------



## ZeeMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your input.
Unfortunately, the lamasi passed away.
I am keeping a vigilant eye on the other ones.

I set up a temp tank for them since I had to move and had started their vert viv last week.
Hopeful the rest will do better in a new home... none of the plants are being reused in their new tank.

Thanks again.

Zee


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very sorry for you loss. 

What should we do if we discover a frog with bloat?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

search bloat.. but typically you can perform supportive therapy (Amphibian Ringer's Solution) while you contact a vet. 

Ed


----------

